# Overfeeding a 4½ week old (bottle feeding)



## spudly (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello,

My little boy weighed 7lb 4½oz at birth.  He is now 4½weeks old and is now draining 6oz every 3 or 4 hours.  I feel a bit reluctant to increase the bottle to 7oz as this seems an awful lot for such a young baby.  He spits up a bit after each feed, but other than seems to be OK.  He weighed 9lb 1oz at the clinic last week (when he was 4 weeks, 1 day), which seems to be on the correct 'percentile line'.  The good news is that he sleeps very well at night!! Going at least 4 or 5 hour stretches.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Spudly
xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

hiya

can you tell me approx how much he has over a 24hr period

jxx


----------



## spudly (Jun 18, 2005)

He had more than 900ml yesterday for the first time.  He usually has over 800ml now though.

If you do think this is too much - have you any ideas on how to reduce it, as we're pretty much feeding on demand and he's very demanding!!!

Many thanks

Spudly
xxx


----------

